# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Help me figure this dream out.

## arlando

Hello, im new to the forums so please excuse me if ive posted in the wrong forums or whatever proiblem but I think this is the right place.
Anyways I had a weird dream last night it was me in my room on my computer. So it was time for bed i turned off my monitor and computer then it went pitchblack and i sat staring into the darkness for about a minute then probably about 3 minutes later i look to my window and I see a white flashlight reflection on the blinds so i open them. Out of the window I see a whiteorb what appears to me to be first a flashlight I first though it was my mom for some odd reason looking in on me. but i closed the blind and reopened them and the orb was just floating around then i starte dto panic a bit and it ran away and hopped over the fence and into my neighbors yard where it dissapeared. then in my dream i wokeup and starting screaming like crazy screaming and no one was in my house also the door in my room was closed, which may represent im closing my self off from other people or something. so while im dreaming i subconciously wakeup and tell myself that no one cared that i saw w/e i saw and thats how i feel sometimes like my family doesnt care? but can anyone help me figure out what the white orb spying on me represents? spirtual force trying to talk to me maybe? thanks and sorry if i posted in the wrong forum  :Sad:

----------


## SmartAznTiger

Um, bad nightmare?

----------

